# Shed Vac - does it work?



## silvrwoman (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi. I saw a commercial for the Shed Vac, a deshedder/vacuum brush thingy for pets. I was thinking of buying one, but couldn't really find any reviews online. Have you used a Shed Vac before? Does it work? Do you recommend it? Thanks!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

My one dog will let me vac her and I vac my horse. I just use my regular vac. It does cut down on the hair everywhere.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know anything about the pro vac but I use a regular vac on my Siberian Husky.


----------

